# Benelli for squirrel hunting



## dslc6487 (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a Benelli 20 ga that I have used for duck hunting and plan to do some squirrel hunting this year with a friend of mine who has a couple of squirrel dogs.  Have any of my friends on the forum used a Benelli for squirrel hunting?  If so, please share with me your experience.  Also, if you know a gun better, please let me know.

Thanks and have a good hunting season


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 5, 2017)

My SBE2 is my all around favorite gun.  I've killed waterfowl and a ton of small game, including squirrels with it.


----------



## killerv (Dec 5, 2017)

don't over think it, its a 20ga, people have been small game hunting with shotguns for centuries


----------



## Big7 (Dec 5, 2017)

Two things matter unless you are shooting comp.

Choke.

Shot size.

The squirrel will still be dead.

High in trees, plain ole' #6 is the go to with a modified
choke.

Walking along, without a dog to tree, #6, 7 1/2 or 8 shot should fit the bill.

I would stay with smaller shot.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 5, 2017)

I squirrel hunt religiously.  Shoot a high brass #4 or #5 in a twenty gauge with a full choke. When a dog is under a squirrel, they are generally going to be higher up in the tree. #4 will give you more killing power at longer ranges. If your in short timber a modified might work. With a full choke you can always let him get away from you a little bit before you shoot.  If you use #7 1/2 or #8' you tear the squirrels up too bad.  After you bite down on some bird shot.....you will start shooting the larger shot, happens every time.  Name of the shotgun doesn't matter.


----------



## Big7 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I squirrel hunt religiously.  Shoot a high brass #4 or #5 in a twenty gauge with a full choke. When a dog is under a squirrel, they are generally going to be higher up in the tree. #4 will give you more killing power at longer ranges. If your in short timber a modified might work. With a full choke you can always let him get away from you a little bit before you shoot.  If you use #7 1/2 or #8' you tear the squirrels up too bad.  After you bite down on some bird shot.....you will start shooting the larger shot, happens every time.  Name of the shotgun doesn't matter.



I digress. 

Me thinks smaller shot don't tear up near as much meat.

Only a few pellets will kill a tree rat.

Different strokes, different folks.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I squirrel hunt religiously.  Shoot a high brass #4 or #5 in a twenty gauge with a full choke. When a dog is under a squirrel, they are generally going to be higher up in the tree. #4 will give you more killing power at longer ranges. If your in short timber a modified might work. With a full choke you can always let him get away from you a little bit before you shoot.  If you use #7 1/2 or #8' you tear the squirrels up too bad.  After you bite down on some bird shot.....you will start shooting the larger shot, happens every time.  Name of the shotgun doesn't matter.


I concur. 20 gauge 1100 LT with a full choke and some 6s will fetch one down some tall trees. Everybody that goes with me and my dogs always want to shoot birdshot and IC or MOD choke. They learn. Stalker is telling you the truth they get up there when a dog puts some pressure on them. You can shoot them several times with 8s or once with 6s. I know my preference.


----------



## rwh (Dec 29, 2017)

.410 was all i needed when i was a kid.  .20 ga and some 6 shot is more than enough to kill a squirrel.


----------

